

T-Mobile USA Launches Next Google Phone - simanyay
http://online.wsj.com/article/BT-CO-20090708-711328.html

======
enomar
How about posting something not behind a pay wall?

<http://www.t-mobilemytouch.com/>

[http://news.google.com/news?um=1&ned=us&hl=en&q=...](http://news.google.com/news?um=1&ned=us&hl=en&q=tmobile+mytouch)

~~~
simanyay
The weird thing is that the article was not behind a pay wall when I posted
it.

------
simanyay
It looks like the phone Google gave us on the I/O '09.

